# Would you still feed raw?



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

A lot of people here seem to feed grass fed, organic meat to their dog and I got to thinking. Someone told me they don't feed raw to their dogs because they are just dogs and while they want to feed them good stuff, their food shouldn't cost more than theirs.

In that respect I agree. I don't eat the best cuts of meat, or anything but organic chicken sausage (don't have regular and it's yummy for pasta). Everything else is run of the mill grocery store and soon to be butcher. But for those of you that do go the extra mile to get such high quality meat, would you still do it if at some point in the future you couldn't afford the organic meat? Or would you resort to something else? Something I thought of today in the grocery store.....


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I don't feed organic or grass fed. In fact, the majority of the food my guys now get is slightly past the sale date meats and such.

My dogs used to follow the chickens around and slurp the chicken poop as it came out. I think they can handle the less-than-top-shelf meats.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I do not feed my guys organic food, except for the venison. If I could afford to do so I would try. I am always open to freezer burnt food friend and co-workers dispose of and the rest I get is human grade.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

i'm feeding run of the mill grocery store/butcher meats; i don't buy organic stuff for me... a lot of is not really organic; i can't afford it anyway

mine are thriving on the stuff


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Most of the meat I feed is old or freezer burnt. I only buy meat when its marked down and usually refuse to pay more than $1/lb (except for more exotic meats like lamb, goat, bison etc.) Its still much higher quality than most pet foods! And cheaper than feeding a high quality kibble. In fact may be cheaper than feeding a low quality kibble. Those don't save you money in the long run, the difference in price is much less when you factor in the difference in amounts fed due to nutrition density. And even more so when it comes to preventative medicine!


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

A bit off topic, but YUM. We had this exact thing for din tonight and it was very good.


> Originally Posted By: GSDSunshine.... organic chicken sausage (don't have regular and it's yummy for pasta)...


I've only bought Organic liver for Siena. I wanted her to have a very iron rich food and thinking of all those chemicals storing in the animal's liver did not sit well with me. If it is heart or something like that, I don't generally go organic. However, I also do not feed raw, but supplement with rich red meats for her health.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I feed organically, mostly because the farmers around here raise their animals that way and it is the cheapest to get from them (yes, even organic) when buying bulk.

I feed non-ogranic meat as well, but the majority (about 90%) of my meat is organic.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Guess I'm just jealous of how awesome your deal is. I pay more for regular meat, than you for organic. go figure...


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

At our house it's kind of a running joke that when you open the fridge there's more and better food for the dogs than there is for the humans. 

A lot of people think of and/or treat dogs as 2nd class citizens ... example "They're just dogs." I have trouble with that. That kind of chatter/attitude reminds me of people that have superiority complexes which I have no use for. Dogs don't tell us nor feel that "They're just people." 

I'm having trouble understanding why anyone would feed their dog freezer burnt food? If it's something I won't eat myself (not fit for human consumption as in freezer burnt or otherwise ruined) I'm sure not going to give it to my dogs.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

> Quote:I'm having trouble understanding why anyone would feed their dog freezer burnt food? If it's something I won't eat myself (not fit for human consumption as in freezer burnt or otherwise ruined) I'm sure not going to give it to my dogs.


I don't do raw but as for this statement, I think it's because dogs will run out and eat the first rotting carcass they can find or their own poop. What is a little bit of freezer burn? I'm sorry, humans get fed good food before dogs in this house. Nothing is going to change that. I don't feed my dog junk or rotten food, but humans get first choice in my house. In some ppls eyes, that might make me a bad dog owner, but I think it makes me a good mom!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Riley's Mom I'm having trouble understanding why anyone would feed their dog freezer burnt food?


This is how I look at it....freezer burnt is not spolied or gone rotten. It is not going to cause intestinal infectons, worms, etc. It is something that we, as humans, could still eat if we needed to without adverse effects other than it tasting odd, maybe even bad. Since none of our dogs are starving, they will not eat something that they don't like. If I hand Mandi a piece of bread, I am going to find that bread later on stuffed in a corner or under her bowl (where she puts food she doesn't like). So I know my dog is not starving since she will stll refuse food she doesn't find appealing. I have no doubt, that if I gave her a piece of freezer burnt food and she thought it was not good enough for her, she'd refuse it. So why throw it away and waste that money when she'll willingly eat it?


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I wish I could afford all organic, because I am uncomfortable with all the hormones and antibiotics in (especially the beef and chicken) I buy at the supermarket. However I can't, and I don't live in the country where I might have access to an organic farmer..... so I try to counter that by feeding a lot of variety, including things like lamb and game which carry far less of the bad stuff. From time to time I will also feed Bravo or Primal pre-packaged raw meals which are all organic - but that gets expensive as a full time diet. I don't feed freezer burned meat, but I can't imagine it would do any harm....... 

So your question is moot, since I'd rather continue to feed raw even with the caveat above, than go back to the dreaded kibble....

_________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

There is nothing wrong with freezer burnt meat other than ice crystals have formed and changed the texture and the taste somewhat or air seeped into the package and dried the meat out. It is not a safety issue at all - people can still eat it and I'm sure we all have more than once in our lives. (Think roasts that is ground up and repackaged or the mystery meat they served in cafeterias.







)

It is hard to get 100% organic meat. If the steer is grass fed that would mean it must graze on land that has not been sprayed for bugs or no chemical fertilizers. And grass fed doesn't mean no grains (again were those grains raised on pure ground) but that the steer had access to some pasture. What about any hay? No chemicals in raising it?


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: GSDSunshineA lot of people here seem to feed grass fed, organic meat to their dog


Hmm, I don't get that feeling at all. I thought there was maybe one or two members feeding organic but certainly not the majority of us. 



> Originally Posted By: GSDSunshineSomeone told me they don't feed raw to their dogs because they are just dogs and while they want to feed them good stuff, their food shouldn't cost more than theirs.


I think this is a common misconception of the cost of raw feeding. I do feel that it costs more than some kibbles, but not all considering the prices for the high quality ones. I think others think we just stroll down the aisle at the grocer picking one of this and two of that. Could you imagine how expensive that would be! I don't even shop for my meat that way. We wait for sales then stock up. With the dogs we source cheaper options and buy in bulk, often parts that human don't want.

And for those who's diets are cheaper than their dogs should reexamine things and take better care of themselves. We only have one body and one chance to treat it right. A good meal just makes you feel good.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Organic meat/grass-fed beef is often less expensive in this area than grain-fed meats/beef. 

I have to say though....when it comes to beef steers...(and this is based solely on raising Red Limousins for meat for several years but not now

1) Grass-fed means just that. The steers were kept on pasture/hay the entire time they were raised prior to slaughtering and had no grain added to their diets. The meat is often tougher and gamier due to the lack of additional fats added to their diet which would help create additional marbling in their meat. 

2) Grass-finished means that the steers were fed grain and finished on grass the last 2 mths or so prior to slaughter.

3) Grain-finished means that the steers started on hay/pasture and then were grain-finished prior to slaughter (2 mths or so before.) Meat is not as tough as grass-fed and not that gamey because they were grain-finished which creates additional marbling in their meat.

4) Grain-fed means that the steers may have had some access to pasture, but were fed grain from the get-go, too. Meat is not tough and not gamey, and there is more marbling in their meat due to the addition of fats in their diet through the grain. 

5) Organic beef doesn't mean that the steers fed on grass necessarily. It could mean that the steers fed on grains...that were organically-produced.

Should also note that most Cattleman's Associations and the USDA don't really have these definitions 'set in stone' due to the number of variables per steer when it comes to affecting marbling, tenderness, color, and flavor of the meat itself. 

FWIW: We bought 30 lbs of chicken quarters for $10.00 yesterday via a sale at a grocery store. That's $0.33/lb that we paid so it's MUCH cheaper than the meat we buy for ourselves.


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

I've been looking into the cost associated with BARF Diets; I used to feed my GSD a BARF diet and then had to switch to kibble because of my deployment; when I return in a few months, <span style="color: #FF0000">I will switch right back</span>. Anyway, from the responses I've received in another post it is actually affordable...this coming from someone who has a hardtime justifying a BK Value meal for my lunch, let alone supersizing for a dollar more









Anyway, I shop around and try to catch the sales. I buy the whole bird and butcher it myself. I by the lowest cost and least favored cut of meat or pork. And I weigh everything, to make sure the rations are managed and I can stretch that dollar as far as I can. Even with all that, the dog still eats good.

And finally, I've never seen anyone write that they feed their dogs only the high quality meats...

I guess my highlight probably already answered your question.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I buy organic when possible because it conforms with my world view and when I can't get organic I buy grass fed because it's a great source of essential fatty acids. 

I do buy some meat at Safeway and at Costco because not all the meat I want is available at the price I can afford or available at all organically. 

Dh and I have made a decision to purchase as much as we can organically, whether it's eggs, vegetables, or meat -- for us or our dogs. 

Do we sometimes drive through a fast food restaurant? Yes. But the more we do to improve the earth, the better.

There are some commercial dog food companies that make more efforts to make the world a better place and to ensure that their foods are as safe and healthy as possible. When we buy kibble or canned food (Meri eats some kibble and we buy canned food for our earthquake kit that we donate to our local shelter when we rotate stock), we only buy from companies that I believe are upholding the values that are important to us.

If, tomorrow, we couldn't afford to feed organic food, we would make due. We are obligated to feed our dogs the best food that we can. I have done the best I can do, and in the future, I will do the best I can do again. If I hit a patch where I can't do the very best, so be it. It's happened before. 

We do without a lot of the stuff that many people probably take for granted to do the things we do. When I read through the chat room, see what things some people have and the things they do, I realize that we give up a lot of cool stuff. But at the end of the day, we all make our choices. 

And Dh and I are good with the choices we have made.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I feed the past sale date meat, like Laurie and only the venison I feed is "organic".
The reason I feed raw is that I have control over what my dogs eat(for the most part). They aren't getting all the additives contained in kibble.
It is too bad that meat is enhanced with hormones and antibiotics, I could never afford to feed them organic at 6# a day.
We do have local farmers that we get some meat from, but the dogs are fed 99% of the Sustainable selections co-op's goods.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Keep in mind that the use of hormones is illegal in raising commercial poultry for human consumption. Chickens do not NEED growth hormones to grow big, fast. The chicken that produce the eggs that are raised for meat birds have been genetically selected for their ability to produce fast growing offspring. Most commercial meat chickens are 8 weeks of age at time of slaughter.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Riley's MomI'm having trouble understanding why anyone would feed their dog freezer burnt food? If it's something I won't eat myself (not fit for human consumption as in freezer burnt or otherwise ruined) I'm sure not going to give it to my dogs.


First off - freezer burnt meat IS still fit for human consumption, it just might not taste as good or be as tender. Freezer burnt simply means the moisture has evaporated from the meat. It might be a little tougher than normal.

I wouldn't eat raw, freshly killed rabbit but my dogs do and LOVE it. It's what THEY were designed by nature to eat. They also eat week old dead stinky rabbit and have no problem. It is also what THEY were designed by nature to eat.

This morning the gang got chicken that was really ripe. I rinsed it under warm water to remove the slime and then fed it to them - raw and still slightly stinky. 

I never would have eaten it myself but it's not the first time I've fed them 'turned' meat and it won't be the last time.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I can't seem to feed past the sale date meat either... for some reason I just can't bring myself to buy it, touch it or feed it to my pets.

I would like too, because it is much cheaper, but something is stopping me... lol.

Freezer burnt meat, no biggie, can do that no problem.. 'turned' meat... nope. 

I buy what I would eat and give it to him, just makes me feel good. And this way I don't have to touch it or smell it... haha.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't give mine meat that has gone ripe, so far I haven't had to. The meat I get from S.S. is only past sale date, but still edible and it should really be going to needy families instead of feeding my dogs! 
There have been a few batches of ground beef and some fish that are on the edge, though. 
I think dogs like a stronger smell! If it is really bad, you'd think they would roll in it before enjoying their meal!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girl The meat I get from S.S. is only past sale date, but still edible and it should really be going to needy families instead of feeding my dogs!


Mine is the same but then I bring a tub of stuff inside to put in the freezer and forget to actually put it IN the freezer and don't realize it until I smell it.









I hate to throw out food that I KNOW they will eat and that won't hurt them.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Riley's MomI'm having trouble understanding why anyone would feed their dog freezer burnt food? If it's something I won't eat myself (not fit for human consumption as in freezer burnt or otherwise ruined) I'm sure not going to give it to my dogs.
> ...


This sums up my feelings







I mentioned most of what I feed is "not fit for human consumption" 

I don't eat meat period. If I ate meat, I would never eat week old stinky rabbit, freezer burnt food, 4 year old freezer meat, or meat starting to go green because I forgot it was in the fridge. I fed all of the above to my dogs, because it is what they are designed to eat and does not negatively affect the nutrition in the meat. The difference is only in taste and they sure don't seem to notice! As for the week old stinky animals, or meat starting to go ripe in the fridge dogs have a very acidic stomach pH combined with a shortened digestive tract that makes it very difficult for them to get problems such as salmonella from ripe meat.


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

Cool; my dogs food bill may have just dropped a bit...now I can buy me a nice Rack-O-Lamb


----------

